# Feline Dysautonomia



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Had to have my cat Mickey put to sleep on Friday night.

He'd been getting a bit thin over the last few weeks, but we figured it was just because it was summer.

On Tuesday night, his third eyelids were permanently up, so we took him to the vet on Wednesday thinking he was dehydrated.

The vet thought he'd eaten something that disagreed with him and gave him some antibiotics then sent him home.

On Wednesday and Thursday he was lethargic and threw up everything that he tried to eat and wouldn't touch water.

Friday morning he couldn't stand up, so we took him back and saw a different vet who thought it might be Feline Dysautonomia.

Blood tests, xrays etc confirmed that it was almost certainly that. Survival rates are less than 30% for cats, and he was in a bad way so we had to have him put to sleep.

He was less than two years old.

It's a pretty rare disease, and the first vet didn't spot it (not that anything could have been done by that stage).

No one knows why it occurs and it doesn't seem to be contagious, but it is deadly.

The cat's autonomic nervous system basically packs up, so it can't eat, go to the toilet or even make tears to keep its eyes wet.

If you've got a cat that starts to lose weight, becomes lethargic and gags/wont' keep food down then please keep a close eye on it, there's a chance that it isn't just 'something it ate'.

If its third eyelids come up, please take it to a vet ASAP and mention the disease. If they catch it early enough, there is a better chance of survival (although it will probably need treatment for the rest of its life).

It also affects dogs, and horses.

This was Mickey (the big stripey one). I'm really going to miss him...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Andy.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Man... Stories like that just rip me apart. Here's to Mickey over the Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very sorry for your loss Andy.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Know how you feel Andy, our last one past on earlier this year, the house has never been so empty...............two kittens arriving middle of next month should put the life back though.

David


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Had to have my cat Mickey put to sleep on Friday night.


I hope you don't feel bad about yourself. You did the right thing. Over the years, we had to resort to euthanasia on a couple of our Siberians. They were getting on in age and we prepared ourselves for the inevitable. But deep down, you're never prepared. Our past dogs still live in our memories and pictures. We still mistakenly call our current dog by the other dogs names. They are an integral part of your life and frankly, we don't deserve their devotion.

I hope Mickey made an impression in your life. A home without pets is just a house.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've never considered myself as sentimental towards animals "...it's just a pet..." sort of thing, but this has left me utterly gutted.

We had a party last weekend and all the guests thought he was great. Less than a week later and he's gone.

I don't know if this sounds wrong or not; but I had to get another cat ASAP, if not to replace him, then to at least take my mind off it and put the balance back in the house.

So Amy spent most of today ringing around about adverts for grey tabbies.

Spent the afternoon driving down to Lancing on a wasted trip to see a poor, bedraggled, little thing, but ended up finding a cute little begger just up the road from us at the same pet shop that we bought Mickey from.

We now have a tiny ball of destruction cowering under the sofa.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You're just gonna' have to put up with the scratching of the front of the sofa, and trying to steal your car keys, and jumping up on your lap when you least expect it to do the "let's see now - if I dig these claws in about there, will he scream?"  - and that's all over again. :yes:

Enjoy the companionship of your new master, for always remember, Cats have servants! :notworthy:

Meantime, I'm sure Mickey knew you were doing your best for him - I'm convinced of that!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m so sorry to hear of this & difficult though it is you did the right thing, may your new kitten have a healthy, happy, safe & long life.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear this 

Mark


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A sad loss Andy.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> We now have a tiny ball of destruction cowering under the sofa.


How shall we call this this Fluffy Fighting Fury crumpled under the weight of its own cuteness?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Andy, that is really sad and events like that do knock you for six regardless of how prepared or unsentimental you think that you might be.

Hope that all goes well with the new kitten and that they settle in soon.


----------



## cynth (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, not really into watches but just wanted to add to your sad story. Last week we had to have our beautiful Maine Coon, Daisy, put to sleep. She was only three and a half and somehow became affected by Disautonomia. We had never heard of it before, even the local vet seemed unaware, it was only when we took her to a specialist referral centre that they were able to make the diagnosis. She stopped eating and drinking completely, wouldn't look at food which was so unusual, it is the number one priority for cats, for the last two weeks we had her at home feeding her through a tube fitted into her oesophogus, trying to build her up but to no avail. We couldn't let her suffer anymore, we had to do the inevitable. This is a very nasty illness, third eyes and permanently dilated pupils are all signs, so beware, but the experts can't offer a cure so what can you do. Daisy is now buried in our garden, greatly loved and greatly missed.


----------

